# Smuggs 12/20/2014



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2014)

A.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2014)

Birthday Bowls filled in nice


----------



## Edd (Dec 20, 2014)

Dang, man. You're killing it early season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2014)

Even Highway star was there to shred the gnar


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2014)

UFO over Mount Mansfield


----------



## dmw (Dec 20, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Even Highway star was there to shred the gnar



At least the jeans are insulated! 

Looks like a great day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2014)

Robin's


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2014)

Jealous


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 20, 2014)

That looks WAY better than I expected.  Damn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Dec 20, 2014)

Your cell phone  photography skills = FAIL


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 20, 2014)

Tin said:


> Your cell phone  photography skills = FAIL



You're from RI= FAIL

I was up at Smuggs the week of the 8th thru the storm and its the best December in a while. Skied like late January, everything was in with 3 day refreshers.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2014)

Damn!


----------

